# Portside NAS produces, the never ending story...



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

No bull reds like last week, however, there were some flatties to be had. Every drop was consumed by them to include some throwbacks that didn't make the ruler. Two blackies the wife did snatch and she also managed a keeper flounder. One "legal" red snapper not with these fellas pictured here- ate a dead cig and peeled by VS200 for a few seconds. We left after 3.5 hrs with a decent haul. Great change of pace since Sunday past 'twas dead as a doornail. 

Bait: bull minnows, live skrump, and cigar minnows. 
Happiness rating: 7/10. 
Percentage of keepers vs. throwbacks: 70%. Likely to fish here again: 100%. 
Percentage of action when fishing here: 50%. 
Pics:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like it was a nice day/time


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey sounds like you have some good days out there. I was hoping to bring my son out there this weekend. If action is dead, there is a beach/park area near the golf course that I saw a few reds at a couple months ago. Caught one on a spoon but it was too small. Caught a 20 inch trout on a corky there too.

On another note, I ran into one of your friends the other day. He was hanging out in the HTs getting a ride on one of the helos. I can't recall his name. He directed me to your post of all the bull reds. Nice hauls out there!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

rweakley said:


> Hey sounds like you have some good days out there. I was hoping to bring my son out there this weekend. If action is dead, there is a beach/park area near the golf course that I saw a few reds at a couple months ago. Caught one on a spoon but it was too small. Caught a 20 inch trout on a corky there too.
> 
> On another note, I ran into one of your friends the other day. He was hanging out in the HTs getting a ride on one of the helos. I can't recall his name. He directed me to your post of all the bull reds. Nice hauls out there!


Rweakley check your inbox and hit me up


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

terpdoc said:


> Happiness rating: 7/10.


Why the low happiness rating? :confused1:


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Are you in the witness protection program?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> Are you in the witness protection program?


Hahaha


----------

